# Error 3041 Can't open library from earlier version



## SeanInMass (May 31, 2012)

Hi all,

Let me start by offering apologies if this is in the wrong forum; I wasn't quite sure where else to start.

I've got a case where some users of a program written in VB (6, I believe) that makes use of an access database, are encountering the error from the subject line: "Error 3041 Can't open library from earlier version"

This is happening primarily on Windows 8, although we've recently seen a few cases with members using Windows 7 as well.

It happens when trying to open the program, and after clicking OK, the error box disappears, and the program does not start.

We have found that re-installing the program seems to make the error go away, but only for one or two uses, after which it suddenly appears again.
similarly we've tried re-registering a handful of .DLL files:
regsvr32.exe MSRD2X35.DLL
regsvr32.exe MSRD2X40.DLL
regsvr32.exe MSRD3X40.DLL
Doing so seems to have the same effect; the program will operate, but only temporarily.

We're at a bit of a loss here; none of the folks in the office have been able to reproduce the error, and the only thing that the handful of members running into the error seem to have in common is that they have MS Office installed. Even there, the particular version of Office doesn't seem to have an effect.

If anyone has clarifying questions, or suggestions of steps to try/check, I would be very happy to answer whatever I can.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try putting the VB code in the "Roaming" folder which is in C:\Users\<User>\AppData\Roaming you will have to unhide folders and files to see the roaming folder.

Also try this Debug errors in Office Visual Basic for Applications code - support - Office.com


----------



## SeanInMass (May 31, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Try putting the VB code in the "Roaming" folder which is in C:\Users\<User>\AppData\Roaming you will have to unhide folders and files to see the roaming folder.
> 
> Also try this Debug errors in Office Visual Basic for Applications code - support - Office.com


Hi,

Just to make sure I'm understanding, this is a separate .exe that usually sits in C:\Program Files\[CompanyFolder]\[Program Folder]
This is also where the .mdb that it uses sits by default. Do you mean to try moving some part of that into the Roaming folder, or am I misunderstanding when you said to try placing the VB code there?


----------

